# 12th International Slipper Orchid Symposium - Photos



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to Frank Smith's private abode and greenhouses....the landscaping alone is worth the visit....












This stand of bamboo was beyond amazing...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2009)

Frank heading down to his personal greenhouses...





Inside the Phal house















I loved the varigated leaves...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2009)

The cattleya house...the fragrance was intoxicating even though there wasn't a ton of stuff in bloom...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2009)

The paph house. Home to the most humungous paphiopedilums I have ever seen. 
















Paph niveum x something; my photo of the tag isn't good...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2009)

Paph. Psyche x Macabre





Paph. Angela. I want one of these. :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't dare go there!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god....!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: that is just heaven.. Look at the size of those phal bellinas.. leaves so fat...  Please send me to this wonderful place after my demise from this world..


----------



## paphreek (Nov 11, 2009)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 11, 2009)

:drool::clap::drool::clap: I so wish I could have gone. Those are the biggest Paphs and Phals I think I have ever seen.

Susan


----------



## Ruth (Nov 11, 2009)

I would love to have been there! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope to go there someday. Wow!!

Ramon


----------



## delphiguy (Nov 12, 2009)

amazing photos, those huge phals and paphs got me drooling.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanx, I missed the tour of the greenhouses last year.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks so much for this unique green house tour Joanne!!!!! Certainly a place where I could spend my holidays , esp. the catt. and the paph house!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2009)

HOLY GUACAMOLE! Amazing grounds and greenhouses....those variegated Phals are trippy!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pappipaph (Nov 12, 2009)

wow that looks so amazing i would love to visit!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 12, 2009)

Joanne, you stinker! I'm so jealous! Did you bring any plants home?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2009)

so this is what HEAVEN is like!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 12, 2009)

No children <ahem>, who on earth is he going to leave a landscaping and orchid business to when its time to retire? (asks the landscape architect student)

So sad I missed the event.


----------



## Candace (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## etex (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing. WOW! What an experience it must have been for the folks lucky enough to be there!! I bet no one wanted to leave the greenhouses. The paphs and phals were enormous!! And the landscaping was so lush and fit for royalty! You took great pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 12, 2009)

Scobby, Frank will be leaving it to his son Matt.


----------



## Hera (Nov 12, 2009)

Heaven on earth!!


----------



## Pete (Nov 12, 2009)

nice pics. thanks.


----------



## rob (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought I might add to the comments on the symposium. I have gone for the last 8 years and I think this one had the best presentations. Theresa gave a great over view of her breeding program and it was hard to believe, given the quality of her plants, that she has only been into complex breeding for six years.
Sam's overview of the history of leucochilum breeding was well thought out and incredibly insightful in seeing the progression of line breeding through out the world. I will admit that the highlight of the day was hearing Harold Koopowitz tell the history of tropical lady slippers as he saw it. He was in the thick of it for a very long time and his insight and side comments on the events and the players involved were priceless. It was perhaps one of the most engaged moments of my slipper obsessed life! Thanks to all who made it happen and see you in Tampa next year.
Rob


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree w/Rob - the presentations were first class. I took tons of notes and learned lots, as I had hoped to do. Had some chuckles as well - the atmosphere was casual, relaxed and friendly. I'll be back...


Todd - nope, brought no plants back, though it pained me not to be able to buy anything. All of the vendors had such delicious offerings and there was also a plant auction at Krull-Smith's on the Saturday night. I just don't know enough about the CITES regulations yet, and I didn't want to risk losing everything at the border. Perhaps next year, but I'm pretty sure it would mean that the vendors would have to provide CITES export permits for us Canadians to bring stuff back.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Todd - nope, brought no plants back, though it pained me not to be able to buy anything. Perhaps next year, but I'm pretty sure it would mean that the vendors would have to provide CITES export permits for us Canadians to bring stuff back.



If I go next year I'll get your plants to CA.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob in Albany said:


> Scobby, Frank will be leaving it to his son Matt.



Damn, lucky dog.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 13, 2009)

Joanne I'm sorry to say I don't recall meeting you. Did we talk? If not I'm ashamed of both of us. I'll be there next year. I pre-ordered so had lots to bring home. With Hillsview, I just gave her a set amount of money and let her to the picking. She gave me more then I should have got and one of them was a hugh plant in spike. I've been hooked since the first time I attended.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG, that's hilarious Bob. I introduced myself to you on Friday night and shook your hand. I think you and Hadley were picking Barbara Tisherman up to go for supper. You have red hair in a ponytail, right?

Check out my photo in the Redux thread - look familiar? (I am waaaay cuter in person. :rollhappy: )

Eric - :ninja:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, now I remember. Sorry about that. All of Friday was a blurr. After flying in we barley got to the room then had a message to pick up Barbara and Hadley had hoped to set up that night. Then I was trying to check out the other vendors plants before they opened on Sat. Once again sorry about that. Then again there is some confusion about the name Eric and Joanne. You got me on that.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob in Albany said:


> ...Then again there is some confusion about the name Eric and Joanne. You got me on that.



Oops sorry - that was just my reply to NYEric's offer to bring plants to Canada for me next year.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

We're planning a trip to JP's asap so...:ninja: 



Bob in Albany said:


> With Hillsview, I just gave her a set amount of money and let her to the picking. She gave me more then I should have got and one of them was a hugh plant in spike. I've been hooked since the first time I attended.


Do you have her latest hand-out/catalog?


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Do you have her latest hand-out/catalog?



Her paph listing at http://www.hillsviewgardens.com is pretty up to date. 

Theresa also has a paph division listing available if you go to the *Vendors* section at http://www.slippersymposium.com and click on the pretty spotted paph.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

Great, thanx. I hope all you orchid hogs didn't buy everything out! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, if I'd been able to buy, there wouldn't be much left. Theresa's plants were spectacular. Big hulking healthy things. Next time.


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am SO JEALOUS that you got to go!!! Thanks for sharing the photos with us!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 16, 2009)

Next year! No excuses!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2009)

That means you too Ramon!


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> That means you too Ramon!



Damn straight! No excuses!


----------



## Ladyslipper2020 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Paph. Psyche x Macabre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sound you heard was my heart breaking! Beautiful home, amazing plants!
regards, :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

Er Ladyslipper, welcome to the forum from NYC!
I can't believe no one had used that screen name before! :crazy:


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome, Ladyslipper!




NYEric said:


> Er Ladyslipper, welcome to the forum from NYC!
> I can't believe no one had used that screen name before! :crazy:



I was equally incredulous!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome, Ladyslipper!


----------



## raymond (Dec 3, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 20, 2009)

Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, that is one monstrous Phal violacea. Looks like it could almost could be a gigantea.


----------



## musiclovertony (Dec 21, 2009)

Just gorgeous!!


----------

